# Your Soul Is Your Own



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Concerning the "mental disorder" thread:

This thread, in its original intent before it was sidetracked by this Dickens discussion, and as it was started with the test, is not going to do anybody here any good, whether or not they have a "mental disorder" or not.

I saw Dr. Phil say nonchalantly to a woman yesterday on TV, "You have a mental disorder. No big deal; some people have arthritis, and you have a mental disorder."

Something in my gut said, "This kind of attitude is wrong."

Many times, "mental disorders" are due to severe emotional or physical abuse. 

Would you tell a veteran with post-traumatic stress disorder that they "have a mental disorder" without some regard for their experience?

Would you treat a female victim of rape this way?

This exemplifies the objective detachment of these mental health professionals. The test is there to provide data; none of these professionals who use this data are concerned with "your identity" or "your experience" as you have experienced it; they have "objectified" you into a set of data, and will probably treat it with drugs, which may have dangerous side effects (tardive dyskinesia, "zombie" affect, liver stress/damage). These drugs are not fully understood, except for the fact that some "positive" results have been observed; nobody can explain why they actually produce the results they create.

If you have actual, physical brain-damage, that's one thing; 
...but if you are diagnosed with a "mental disorder," then know this: the psychiatric industry is not concerned with your "inner experience" or your identity, how it was formed or malformed, or what "made" you this way. 

All they care about is "how fast you can hit the ground running" and become a "normal" functioning member of this often harrowing, abusive, wage-slave matrix-nightmare we call twenty-first century Amerika. Woe be unto the "Bob Dylans" and "William Shakespeares" of the future; creativity is now part of an "autism spectrum" created for these "eccentrics."

Beware of this thread, and beware of the mental health industry; the only purpose of this is to gather data, to target individuals who do not meet the proper criteria.

Most answers here, if not all, were by males. The psychiatric industry is biased against males; they do not handle males with any sympathy. You will be stereotyped. If any real abuse exists in your past, this will be glossed-over or ignored.

Your "soul" or identity is your exclusive domain; it is "untouchable" by anyone else. As the Scottish psychiatrist/radical R.D. Laing so eloquently put it, "The soul is Man's invisibility to Man."

People are people; people are fallible. People are cruel and abusive, including mental health professionals. Don't entrust your soul to any man. Don't believe that this is even possible. Your soul belongs to you, and it is the connection to what is beyond Man. 
Anything else is a lie.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Another highly engaging polemic. You have a knack for writing and, as someone who was thrown through the NHS mental health process (in fact, I recently received a letter informing me I was on the waiting list for a referral I was given *two years ago*), I find myself again agreeing with pretty much all you have to say here.


----------

